# No IDE support



## android6011 (May 22, 2009)

I am using freenas nightly builds based off of 7.2 and my IDE hard drives and cd rom drive are not detected. I have messed with settings in the bios a ton and have not been able to get them working. Here is the dmesg, anything else i can add just let me know. 
My full dmesg is at http://pastebin.com/f1646760c because posting said it was too long, but what appears relevant to me is 

```
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of ffb80000, 80000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fec10000, 20 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 2ff00000 (3) failed
...
#
atapci1: <ATI IXP700 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xff00-0xff0f at device 20.1 on pci0
```

The motherboard is This one

Sempron le-1250, 1gb ram, 
As far as chipset Northbridge AMD 760G, South Bridge AMD SB710, LAN Realtek 8111C, On board graphics ATI Radeon HD 3000


----------



## plamaiziere (May 22, 2009)

Hi, could you be more specific about the problem?  In your dmesg I see 3 disk: ad4, da0, cd0.

Regards.


----------



## android6011 (May 23, 2009)

My problem is that no ide device is recognized. it shows up nowhere. the drives that are detected might just be sata drives, I can't remember exactly which ones I had connected when I did dmesg, but I for sure had an ide hard drive and cdrom attached and they don't show up


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2009)

Can you post your kernel config please?


----------



## android6011 (May 23, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Can you post your kernel config please?



Sure, where is that located on the system?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 23, 2009)

[cmd=]uname -i[/cmd] gives you the name of the kernel config file, and it can be found in /usr/src/sys/$arch/conf/, where $arch is usually 1386 for 32-bit and amd64 for 64-bit installations.


----------



## daikichi (May 25, 2009)

I have the same motherboard (Biostar A760G M2+) and am having the exact same problem.  I've been trying to install off of a 02/2009 7-STABLE snapshot CD.  The boot loader sees it fine and it boots, but then FreeBSD and thus sysinstall doesn't see the drive.  My dmesg is the same, and so I assume this happens with i386/GENERIC.  I tried moving stuff around on the board last night before giving up.  I'm off to see if I can just install via FTP now...


----------



## corbintechboy (May 25, 2009)

May have something to do with the chipset. I have the 780G and could not get it to find my DVD/CD rom either.


----------



## daikichi (May 25, 2009)

Ah, I just noticed a thread on freebsd-current regarding this:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2009-April/005662.html

Perhaps playing with AHCI in BIOS will make a difference?  I haven't tried yet.


----------



## android6011 (May 26, 2009)

Ya I had seen that before. Unfortunately it did not work, I have tried just about every possible combination of settings


----------

